# Does a cuddly pup=a cuddly adult dog ?



## starburst (Jun 9, 2012)

Lola is 9 weeks old and loves to snuggle with us :wub:
When we are on the couch she will get as close as possible and on us if she can lol

I have heard that females are less cuddly in general so I am thrilled that Lola is so snuggly.
My question is, will she likely stay like this ?
Would love to here from those of you with experience.


----------



## Jenna&Me (Sep 27, 2012)

I have only had girls Starburst and all of them have been cuddly.
Although Jenna is just 10 weeks old so may change.
But she is very cuddly at the moment


----------



## starburst (Jun 9, 2012)

If that is her in your avatar, she is stunning !!


----------



## Jenna&Me (Sep 27, 2012)

Yep that's her and thank you. Of course I think that but then I am extremely biased lol.

Yours is gorgeous too, love the bandanna


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i have a cuddle bear. when he was a pup he wasn't so
cuddle. around 4 months old he was allowed on the
bed and sofa. sometimes when we went to bed he would
get up and go to his crate which was in the livingroom.
the first time he that i was ready to rehome him. the
next 20 times he that i decided i had to use my whisperer
skills. now he sleeps with us or on his bed that's in the
bedroom. if your dog is cuddling now i think it's only
going to get better.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

My girl is now a year old and she has always been a cuddly. She doesn't move if you put your feet or head on her. I love sleeping with her at night


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

my first two gsd were cuddly from the day we brought them home. kyra, my present gsd was never interested in being cuddly as she was always on alert.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Hunter was a super cuddle bug from day one... I firmly believe there is no dog alive as snuggly and cuddly as Hunter is. It's a bit pathetic sometimes, but I loooooooooove it!


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Dogs dont change, if she likes to cuddle now she will cuddle when grown up too.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

when my dog was a pup he wasn't cuddly. with time
an encouragement from us he became very cuddly.



Packen said:


> Dogs dont change, if she likes to cuddle now she will cuddle when grown up too.


----------



## LissG (Jun 18, 2011)

wolf was REALLY cuddly when he was younger....now, he can't be bothered with it.


----------

